# looking for a 70 and 72 engine wire diagram



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

the wire harness i bought for my 70 is trashed so i got one from a 72 that is in better shape and set up better for my engine because i have a hei now. i have a 1969 diagram out of a guide i bought thinking it would have diagrams but i'm not sure if it is right for a 70 diagram.


----------

